# "vetää hiiltä"



## tarinoidenkertoja

Mitä "vetää hiiltä" tarkoittaa tässä lauseessa? 
"Isä veti hiiltä kun sanoin että tällästä tapahtuu ,kun se joutuu maksamaan vähän"


----------



## kirahvi

Luulisin, että se tarkoittaa suuttumista.

_Hiilestyä_ on minulle tuttu sana, joka tarkoittaa suuttumista, hermostumista. _Vetää hiiltä_ taas on ilmaus, johon en ole aiemmin törmännyt.


----------



## Hakro

En ole minäkään ennen kuullut. Kuulostaa siltä, että tässä on yhdistetty ilmaisut _hiilestyä_ ja _vetää herneet nenään_, jotka tarkoittavat samaa, suuttumista.


----------

